# my new rat cage is finaly built!!



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

wahoo the new rat cage is finally built and is way cool, just wayyyy tooo heavy to lift so its staying in the garage but dont worry i have a heater and have built a little room in the garage to keep them all warm and fuzzies XD


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds interesting 
- Where's the Photos ??
- need photos !


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, come on where are the photo's please lol.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_you cant post a thread like that and not add pics :huh: its illegal :wink:_


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Where are the pics?? you cant post something like that and not show us!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

mwahahaha but isnt't the suspence fun?, i will pop piccies up tomorrow when i get the chance XD I PROMISE!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lol! *also wants to see but isn't complaining at lack of pictures due to not having any of new hammy up et either*

but whn you do...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! *also wants to see but isn't complaining at lack of pictures due to not having any of new hammy up et either*
> 
> but whn you do...


You are both now banned from PF until piccies are provided!!! I'm going to start a petition to make it a new rule on the forum :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You are both now banned from PF until piccies are provided!!! I'm going to start a petition to make it a new rule on the forum :lol: :001_tt2:


:laugh: good idea!!


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

here we are XD


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

its a good size but have you treated the wood?

its just rats wee will soak in and the cage will become damp and smelly with amoniea building up which could cause resp problems.

pop some hammocks in for them!
some tunnels,etc


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

........ jeeesh lols some times i give to much detail then i dont give enough..... the wood is proofed, we have ordered hammocks, tunnels, balls and more for them, we are just waiting on the delivery guy :S actually it should be here today :S i still want to paint it so it has more colour (before anyone says anything i mean kiddy paint) XP im not silly heehee


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Coming together well ashleigh.
They'll have plenty of space to run around, thats for sure


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh i see,well it looks really good and you should be proud...i could nver make sumat like that.

i'm sure your ratties will love it!

amy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks fantastic.. x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :laugh: good idea!!


Glad someone else thinks so too :devil:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Your cage looks fantastic!! Can I ask what paint you are going to use? I'm looking for some to paint some shelves for my meeces and just thought I'd ask as I have no idea what to use!!


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

It looks awesome!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Glad someone else thinks so too :devil:


hehehehehe :devil:

The cage looks awesome btw!


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

i don't know what paint i am going to use yet but i am going to go to focus and look for some pet friendly stuff or maybe pva paint, but ill keep them away from it for about 4-5 days just to make sure the fumes and everything are gone XD


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

ooo ooo ooo and thankyou so much for all your comments XD my bf built that cage from scratch teehee took 3 weeks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

the paint i've used in the past is called plastikote and uts the child safe one.

you get get it from diy stores.
just make sure it says child safe and i let it dry and didn't put my rats in for 4 days.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

You can use Japlac too, and some of the kid safe Hammerites (although that's really for painting metal so doubt it'd work on wood).


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the tips XD what colour you think? white and baby pink for the girls and a white and baby blue for the boys?


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

My suggestion - paint the wire (if you're painting it) a dark colour, otherwise it's impossible to take good pics of your rats (or cage accessories) through them


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah im going to leave the bars the colour they are XD


----------

